# Tattoos



## magic93

So I want to get a tattoo of.my sons footprint but i am not sure of where i should.get it n also I want more kids and i want to be able to incorporate their footprints as well.
What do you guys think would be a good spot to put it i already have a tattoo with my bfs name which is the same as my sons on my left shoulder blade.. Im thinking mabye goin up the right side of my back although there was another tattoo i wanted to put thrre


----------



## lizmageeful

Yeah ive been trying to figure that out too. I want to get my daughter's name and date/time of birth tattoo-ed on but i want it to look cute and want to be able to incorporate other kids if i have them. so idk.


----------



## jozylynn896

My sister has a little girl and two twin boys. She has a tattoo of my nieces foot print, then on the outside, my nephews hands. It looks like a butterfly! 
I want to get Noahs name but I'm really not sure where to get it. OH wants it on his chest. 
But I think I might just go with my back or arm. :(


----------



## magic93

Yeah im thinking ill do it at the bottom of my back and with each baby ill add anothrr, im going tomorroe so exciteddf


----------



## jozylynn896

Post pics! I want Noahs name and foot print. Maybe a little poem idk. 
If any thong I'm getting his name on my arm or something.


----------



## magic93

Forsuree. Yeah I think ima get his first n middle name beside it


----------



## MummyMana

I've.been thinking of designing one (and elephant holding a stork type bundle in its trunk) but it'd probably have to be pretty big to get the detail in and I don't wanna take up too much space...


----------



## jozylynn896

My idea is to get Noahs name inside of a dream catcher. Kind of like he's a good dream come true.


----------



## magic93

Aww cute those both are cute ideas. I dont want to do something to big eithrr cuz like I said I want lots of kids and lots of tattoos. If I could afford to I would get 3 tomorrow lol. I jus hope mine turns out how I hope it will


----------



## jozylynn896

Good luck! And thank you :)


----------



## beanzz

Hope your tattoo turned out how you wanted it to! :)

I was going to get a foot or hand print for my tattoo for Oaks but I got a quote on my collarbone instead, wish I hadn't changed my mind now


----------



## lizmageeful

So, Im thinking of getting dog tags tattooed on my ankle (i know, weird place for dog tags, but i dont want a tattoo on my chest...) with my daughter's birth information (time in 24 hour time, date, weight and length) on it as well as my wedding anniversary on the 2nd one. idk. just a thought. Not real dog tag accurate, but it has meaning to me. :)


----------



## magic93

Thank you beanzz I am happy with how it turned out cant posta pic but its on Ig.
I like the writing on the collarbone I wanna grt one there too sometime.
Liz I think the dog tags would be cute, and as long as its something meaningful to you thTs all thT mTters


----------



## beanzz

That's good! What's your IG? I'll follow you aswel as having a look at this tat! :)


----------



## magic93

@xoxomagic


----------



## beanzz

I've requested :) I'm @girlinthefire


----------



## amygwen

Probably on your back. Leave enough room to add any future children. I've been wanting to get a tattoo dedicated to my son. I wasn't sure how many kids I would have so I didn't really want to go crazy. I was thinking of getting his birthdate in roman numerals on my inner wrist. I really like that and it seems like even if I had 20 kids, it would all still fit on my inner arm!! ;)


----------



## x__amour

Perhaps you could have footprints "walking" up your back?

https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7816/06qr.jpg
This is the tattoo I have for my daughter. :flower:


----------



## aidensxmomma

I have three tattoos for my kids - one for each of them. I have Aiden's name and birthdate on my left shoulder, Mady's name and birthdate on my right shoulder (I don't have a pic, though), and Seraphina's name and birthdate in the middle, with angel wings. I plan on getting something added to Aiden and Mady's names-probably a crown or tiara for Mady (since she's a princess :haha: ) and i don't know what I'm going to get for Aiden. But the picture will be behind their names, like the wings with Sera's name. If I have more kids, I don't know where I'm going to put their names. I'll figure that out when I need to. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







aidenstattoo.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 5









serastattoo.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jozylynn896

I love you ladies tattoos.: ) 
I definatley want one of Noahs birthday in Roman numerals. But OH hates tattoos and like forbids meof getting any where they're too obvious. I also want to get an Aries (thing) lol on my foot covering up the whole top, since Noahs an Aries.: )


----------



## bsd

magic93 said:


> So I want to get a tattoo of.my sons footprint but i am not sure of where i should.get it n also I want more kids and i want to be able to incorporate their footprints as well.
> What do you guys think would be a good spot to put it i already have a tattoo with my bfs name which is the same as my sons on my left shoulder blade.. Im thinking mabye goin up the right side of my back although there was another tattoo i wanted to put thrre

This is me exactly! 
I want the same and am having the same problem. It took me FOREVER to finally think of a spot. I decided that I'm going to do an arm piece.. that way if I ever decide I want a sleeve I an incorporate that too :winkwink: But I'm going to start it kind of above my elbow on one side, and then with my next child I'll have the alternating foot on the other side of my arm, and so fourth and so on with any future children after that (so it looks like little foot prints walking). I could probably fit 3 foot prints on my arm, and if there is any more children after that I can have them walk towards my back and maybe over to my other shoulder (but that's like 7 kids and Idk if I'm going to have _that_ many :haha:)

Anyways I want to see how your baby's footprint came out! I'm really excited for mine because it'll be my first tattoo (I'm 20 and have wanted one for a while but could never afford it) but I should be getting it really soon for my 21st coming up in a few weeks :D


----------

